# Best sounding exhaust for ka24e???



## jizzinyoface (Jan 28, 2010)

hey my muffler is pretty much screwed n i was wondering what you guys have put on them n what u liked?????


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

I haven't heard it in person, but I have decided on a flowmaster Delta flow 40 series when I get a new muffler. Gonna run it over the axle put a turndown on.


----------



## LOUD88 (May 6, 2010)

jizzinyoface said:


> hey my muffler is pretty much screwed n i was wondering what you guys have put on them n what u liked?????


not sure what it would sound like on the ka24e or on the db level you lookin for but i got a z2.4i with a glass pack to two six inch stacks in the bed  and it sounds awesome!!! probably over kill but i like it


----------



## jizzinyoface (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah thats a bit overkill for what i want to do with it...i just want a good sounding muffler i was going to try a flowmaster n see how it sounds tho...


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Stock...aside from hearing something like Loud88's...anything else I've heard sounds like a sick ski-doo!!! lol


----------



## jizzinyoface (Jan 28, 2010)

lol im not going for loudness im going for a little bit more then stock so i can hear the exhaust a little bit maybe over the transmission...i dont have carpet in my truck even...so its kind of noisy since the transmission is literally a thin sheet of metal away haha


----------



## jizzinyoface (Jan 28, 2010)

for anyone who was wondering i put a deltaflow 40 series flowmaster on my truck friday n it sounds awesome i love it...if anyone wants to hear it ill take a video n post it up if you would like


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Want to hear it!*



jizzinyoface said:


> for anyone who was wondering i put a deltaflow 40 series flowmaster on my truck friday n it sounds awesome i love it...if anyone wants to hear it ill take a video n post it up if you would like


 For sure, put up a vid!


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 3, 2010)

Heck yes! vid please.


----------



## HB4life (Oct 11, 2010)

I put a cherrybomb turbo muffler on my truck and its awesome


----------



## jizzinyoface (Jan 28, 2010)

alright i finally did it last night so here it is...let me know what u think n if i have time ill take a better videos with me new wheels n tires im getting monday


----------

